# bild mit abgerundeten ecken, ohne verwendung von transparenz



## verozame (9. Dezember 2003)

hallo!

ich möchte ein bild mit abgerundeten ecken erstellen (für eine website), dabei aber keine transparenz verwenden, ich muss das bild als jpeg abspeichern.

gibt es eine möglichkeit, das bild irgendwie auszuschneiden, sodass es es w i r k l i c h abgerundet ist.
also kein rechteckiges bild, mit der jeweiligen hintergrundfarbe der website oder trasparentem hintergrund u. darauf eine ebene mit dem bearbeiteten abgerundeten bild.
das bild an sich sollte abgerundete ecken haben!
ich hoffe das ist irgendwie verständlich ausgedrückt....

ist soetwas in photoshop überhaupt möglich?

würde mich über eine sachkundige antwort freuen, danke.


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (9. Dezember 2003)

Sorry, aber Bilder sind nunmal rechteckig. Mir ist keine Möglichkeit bekannt ein Bild z.B. als Kreis zu speichern.


----------



## verozame (9. Dezember 2003)

ja, das habe ich eh befürchtet.....
trotzdem danke.


----------



## root_alpha (9. Dezember 2003)

Hi@verozame

Warum legst du dir keine Maske an die auf einer Auswahl beruht um die Ecken abzurunden !?


----------



## Tim C. (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von root_alpha _
> *Hi@verozame
> 
> Warum legst du dir keine Maske an die auf einer Auswahl beruht um die Ecken abzurunden !? *


Weil damit die eigentliche Komposition und somit auch das im Endeffekt exportierte Bild nach wie vor viereckig bleiben


----------



## da_Dj (9. Dezember 2003)

Darum geht es ihm ja gar nicht. Er möchte (soweit ich das verstanden habe) ein "abgerundetes Bild", was aber nicht möglich ist. Entweder, du musst doch .gif nehmen und dann halt ein Bereich Transparent schalten, oder gleich die Farbe, auf der das Objekt später liegt übernehmen.

Also das ist in Photoshop nicht möglich, aber auch in keinem anderen Programm, da ein Bild zweidimensional ist und daraus ergeben sich x+y und das kann man nun mal nicht "abrunden" oder wie auch immer (nur halt über Transparenze Bereiche). Da du jpg willst, geht es eigentlich nur wie schon gesagt, wenn gleich die Farbe des Hintergrunds mit übernimmst.


_/ da war wohl wer schneller, und ich hab extra so schön ausgeführt _


----------



## root_alpha (9. Dezember 2003)

Hi@Tim Comanns

>>Weil damit die eigentliche Komposition und somit auch das im Endeffekt exportierte Bild nach wie vor viereckig bleiben<<

Jo, das war mir auch klar 

Aber er kann ja auch die Auswahl mit der entsprechenden Farbe des Hintergrunds füllen und somit hat er seine runden Ecken so wie der da_DJ schon sagte


----------



## uwevo (17. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

Die Hintergrundfarbe nach Wunsch festlegen
Alles auswählen
Auswahl >Auswahl verändern >1 Pixel
Auswahl > Auswahl verändern > abrunden (hier 20 pi)
So wie es ist, einfach auf Entfernen klicken.
Fertig.


----------



## Philip Kurz (17. Dezember 2004)

Für eine Antwort, die schon als nicht brauchbare Lösung tituliert wurde, einen fast ein Jahr alten Thread aus der Versenkung holen? ... nächste mal bitte auf das Datum achten


----------



## uwevo (18. Dezember 2004)

radde` hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Für eine Antwort, die schon als nicht brauchbare Lösung tituliert wurde, einen fast ein Jahr alten Thread aus der Versenkung holen? ... nächste mal bitte auf das Datum achten


Hi, Frau oder Herr radde,

ich möchte mich doch hiermit viele tausend mal bei Ihnnen entschuldigen, daß ich so unaufmerksam war, mich nicht richtig konzentriert habe wie ich es hätte tun müssen hier in diesem Forum. Es tut mir auch entsetzlich leid, daß ich dadurch Ihre sicher kostbare Zeit in Anspruch nehmen mußte um mich aus verständlichen Gründen in sämtliche Schranken zu verweisen. Wenn ich Ihnen nun verspreche, daß dies garnienichtmehr und überhaupt noch einmal geschehen wird, und ich Ihnen versichere, daß ich voller Scham errötet vor meinem unschuldigen Mac sitze und beteuere meine dummen Beiträge demnächst zu unterlassen, ja dann, würden Sie mir bitte dann noch einmal, ein einziges mal noch verzeihen und Nachsicht üben mit so einem nichtswissenden User?
Ich würde dann freiwillig Ihre Füße und noch mehr küssen vor unendlicher Dankbarkeit.
Ihr ergebener 

uwevo.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (18. Dezember 2004)

uwevo, unterlasse bitte in Zukunft solche ironischen Kommentare 
Das Problem wurde ausreichend diskutiert und, noch wichtiger, gelöst und deswegen
muss man nicht (auch wenn es "fachlich fundiert" war) ein Jahr alte Threads ausgraben...

 - fermé - Beschwerden bitte per PN an mich


----------

